# partially Aquatic bamboo?



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I am looking for some plants that will root in water, but grow in air. I was thinking bamboo might work, can anyone shed some light on what species would work? I don't mind trimming, so hight is not an issue. 

Thanks!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey Alex:

Go visit Bonsai Dave. I gave him some clipping of the plant I got from the display tank by KE's entrance. All I got now in the tank is are roots and the leaves grow above water and have purple flower. I think they are much better looking than water bamboo.

I just cut some out an hour ago. I will give them to Dave when he comes over tonight to pass on to you. Not sure what they are called though. You can see it at my post below. Except they are much denser now. I thing my BNPs and Endlers love the root system.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/discus-breeding-station-13102/


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've placed "lucky bamboo" in my tanks several times with great success. I usually use the tall ones (2') so roots are in the water/substrate and leaves are in the air.


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I've placed "lucky bamboo" in my tanks several times with great success. I usually use the tall ones (2') so roots are in the water/substrate and leaves are in the air.


I have done the same! They actually grew were as the ones I have in vases, if they grow it is not noticeable. Another one is philedendron (sp). I bunch a few together and loosely hold with a twist tie and then leave the roots hanging in water. I was kind of thinking about putting it in a pot inside the tank and having it grow up and out.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on whether you want upright or trailing, if upright, as others have said, lucky bamboo works, as does mangrove

For creeping, I've had great success with ivy and pothos that I buy potted for $1.99 from a garden center, I just rinse out the roots so all of the soil is gone, then tie it to one of the tank braces. It's leaves will grow on top and roots into the water.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Hey Alex:
> 
> Go visit Bonsai Dave. I gave him some clipping of the plant I got from the display tank by KE's entrance. All I got now in the tank is are roots and the leaves grow above water and have purple flower. I think they are much better looking than water bamboo.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gordon that would be great! I saw daves in his planted tank and it looked great. I would love to give this stuff a try.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I've placed "lucky bamboo" in my tanks several times with great success. I usually use the tall ones (2') so roots are in the water/substrate and leaves are in the air.


With lucky bamboo, will the stocks multiply under water?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

josephl said:


> Depending on whether you want upright or trailing, if upright, as others have said, lucky bamboo works, as does mangrove
> 
> For creeping, I've had great success with ivy and pothos that I buy potted for $1.99 from a garden center, I just rinse out the roots so all of the soil is gone, then tie it to one of the tank braces. It's leaves will grow on top and roots into the water.


Hmm, I have some potted pothos in my bedroom, If i rinse some off and put it in the tank in theory it would grow?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had some bamboo (10 or 11 stalks) in one of my 5 gallon Betta tanks for about a year. No light, no heater, no ferts and the bamboo has done really well. It's pretty slow growing, which is what I wanted. I use 2 pieces of driftwood to cover up the roots. When I do water changes I pick up the bamboo as one big clump and give the roots a quick rinse. Not a great photo, but you get the idea of how it looks:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. How do you make them stand like that? One of those florist thingie with lots of pins?

O, fix that smoke detector  For a moment, I thought that is a nice contemporary LED fixture.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow pamela that looks great! How tall do you think they will max at? The hight of my tank is going to be 2'


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Mmmm. How do you make them stand like that? One of those florist thingie with lots of pins?
> 
> O, fix that smoke detector  For a moment, I thought that is a nice contemporary LED fixture.


I used to have the bamboo in a vase & since then the roots are kind of compressed together, so with some of the stalks leaning against the back of the tank the rest stay standing.

Lol about the smoke detector! Stupid thing goes off ALL the time! We have over 10' high ceilings & I can't even reach the detector when I'm standing on a chair to fix it.

Alex, those stalks are about 16-17" and the leaves are about another 10" for a total height of 26-27".


----------



## Mercy (Sep 13, 2011)

I got these ^^ They grow real quick, and I have to trim them out of the air all the time, I remember seeing some posts here that have a data base of plants and named this plant, but i dont remember where


----------



## ilam (Apr 28, 2011)

Those are cool, where did you get them?



Mercy said:


> I got these ^^ They grow real quick, and I have to trim them out of the air all the time, I remember seeing some posts here that have a data base of plants and named this plant, but i dont remember where


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Mercy said:


> I got these ^^ They grow real quick, and I have to trim them out of the air all the time, I remember seeing some posts here that have a data base of plants and named this plant, but i dont remember where


yeah, whats the scientific name of those guys? I really like the look of them.


----------



## Mercy (Sep 13, 2011)

I did a little digging for you guys and i believe I fond the name...

Murdannia keisak
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=301
^^

I imported these from elsewhere so you might not find them here


----------

